
Thoughts on Take Home Interviews - ingve
http://www.elidedbranches.com/2016/05/brief-thoughts-on-take-home-interviews.html
======
myuser123
I feel that interviews in general get a little out of hand. Every small
company which is working on simple problems is nowadays asking design and
coding questions on whiteboards in long-lasting interviews. It is a way to
pretend that they are a fancy workplace.

Interviewing is difficult but I don't think it needs 8 hours of coding to make
a decision whether to give a candidate a shot or not.

Companies should take a closer look at the work of their employees during the
first month's of employment (trial period in most countries) instead of giving
home work which does not respect the interviewees time in my opinion.

I would prefer an hour live coding over spending a week full time without pay
on the companies work. And let's face it: the more time you spend the better
the result will be. In an interview the company at least had to pay you the
respect to spend time of their own. So the company has an interest to limit
the interviewing time...

And usually you are not applying at a single company. I don't think the
interview process should be 5 weeks of work (or even more) for a candidate

------
coreyp_1
If they aren't paying me for the time, I'm not going to do 2-4 hours of work
for them for free.

~~~
Bulk70
As a hiring manager that gives take home tests rather than testing on site, I
feel on balance it gives a better idea of what they're capable of than a
barrage of on site tests & technical questions. Given the option of spending
half a day on site and half a day at home coding, are you saying you'd prefer
that over a full day including half a day of whiteboard and programming with
people watching what you do?

There isn't a correct answer I guess, nothing will suite everyone.

Edit: changed to a less snarky response.

